# Ohio River/NewCumberland L&D Area



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Hello All
Newbie here. I joined up to share and gather info on fishing the Flatheads.

The last two weekends that I was out I got skunked  , with live Bullheads, Gills, White Bass and Crappies fer bait! (Hmmm hench the name "Baitkiller") This does not happen to me a lot on the river but just started on the flatheads Aug 2003. I've seen the post on Pile Island about only on Skipjack and will make up rigs to get some.

<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

save tthe skipjacks they are more of a spring time bait shad are producing good right now


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Lark

Thanks for the info on the Shad. I was thinking on getting some local before I drive over to the Ohio River this Fri to fish. I've only used cutbait for Flatheads one time and have not had success with it yet. I did have one Skipjack last weekend and gave it to a guy before dark. He was getting Crappies with it than giving me the the Crappies for live bait. The train of thought was that the Flats maybe feeding on them if even the Crappies would take it. Plus no takers on the live bait that night.

I fish at Yellow Creek in Wellsville, Old Lock & Dam #8, at Kennedy Park and am looking for Old Lock & Dam #10 which should be about 11.2 miles south of the Newcumberland L&D. Just now learning a few spots to bankfish.

<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome to the board, thought that handle sounded familar from the BOC board.
I fish that area a lot and the flatheads in the 5 to 10# range are thick and we catch them mainly on cut shad, I fish down below the Wellsville area of that stretch of the river around Rayland which is five miles below the Cardinal powerplant, if you need any help give me a shout........Doc


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Old lock #10 is right at the Steubenville Marina.


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

*
Thanks Doc & Crappiebub

It looks like i'm going out to the Old L&D #9 Sat evening through Mon AM. I like to fish the rubble from the old dam there even though it is "snag city". It's located approx 3/8 mile south of where Rt 152 hits the river.

Crappiebub is there rubble from the Old Dam at #10 that can be reached from shore and have you fished it?

It's great to be here guys and it looks like a win win already!

<><Baitkiller><>*


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't fish ther. There is a huge concrete lot you can drive right out on. I have run over the old lock in my boat and find no rubble just a few holes. It is fished real hard. I'm sure if you went down someone there could help you.


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Doc you the man!

Cut Shad did the trick, 4 fish the largest 25lbs and ran outta bait and had to leave at 1:30 AM while they were still bitting too.


Thanks
<><Baitkiller><>


----------

